# Avidemux 2.7 and Qt5



## daeron (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone know what the status is in getting Avidemux 2.7 with its Qt5 version of the gui into the ports?


----------



## acheron (May 22, 2018)

I worked on it some months ago but it's a real PITA to port, here is my wip (I'm not sure it still works) : http://mikael.urankar.free.fr/github/avidemux-master.zip


----------



## daeron (May 22, 2018)

that's brilliant, well done. Good news is both avidemux-2.7 and avidemux-qt5 still build successfully on 10-Stable.
The only small install hiccup currently needs a "chmod g+xr /usr/local/lib/libADM6*" 

annoying thing is the AudioDevice, the dummy works silently but trying to play a video with either OSS/PulseAudio causes a
*A52_block failed! on fblock* message and crash.


----------



## acheron (Jun 22, 2018)

Here is an updated port to v2.7.1 avidemux-2.7.1.tar.xz


----------



## daeron (Jun 24, 2018)

Cool. Again on FreeBSD 10.4-STABLE (21/Mar/2018) GENERIC  amd64
  ports updated about two days ago.
Both your 2.7.1 avidemux and avidemux-qt5  build successfully without problem.
The Qt5 gui appears to work. (but currently has no demuxers to open any files with)
avidemux-cli  fails to build
avidemux-plugins  fails to build, says libADM_UIQT56.so not found
- however libADM_UIQT56.so is in /usr/local/lib/ with the rest of the libADM files.

Avidemux-plugins fails with

===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libvpx.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libvpx.so) 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libx264.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libx264.so) 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libx265.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libx265.so) 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libxvidcore.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxvidcore.so) 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libADM_UIQT56.so - not found 
Error a dependency refers to a non existing origin: /usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux-qt5 in LIB_DEPENDS 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so) 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGLU.so) 
===>   avidemux-plugins-2.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Core.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so) 
Errors with dependencies. 
*** Error code 1 
Stop. 
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-plugins 
*** Error code 1 
Stop.

Avidemux-cli fails with

[ 71%] Building CXX object common/ADM_videoCodec/src/CMakeFiles/ADM_videocodec6.dir/ADM_ffmpeg_vdpau.cpp.o 
cd /usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/.build/common/ADM_videoCodec/src && /usr/bin/c++  -DADM_UI_TYPE_BUILD=ADM_UI_CLI -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -I/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/wor
k/.build/config/cli -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7 -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_core -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreAudioFilter -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreAudioParser -I/usr/local/include/av
idemux/2.7/ADM_coreAudio -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreAudioDevice -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreAudioEncoder -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreDemuxer -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreDe
muxer/unix -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreDemuxerMpeg -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreImage -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreMuxer -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreScript -I/usr/local/inclu
de/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreUI -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreUtils -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreVideoEncoder -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreVideoFilter -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreVi
deoCodec -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreImageLoader -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreJobs -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreSocket -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreAudioCodec -I/usr/ports/dis
tfiles/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/ADM_muxerGate/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/../common -I/usr/ports/te
st/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/../common/ADM_audioFilter/include -I/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/../common/ADM_commonUI -I/usr/ports/test/av
idemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/../common/ADM_videoFilter2/include -I/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/../common/ADM_videoEncoder/include -I/usr/ports/distfiles
/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/cli/../common/ADM_editor/include -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ffmpeg -I/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/ADM_coreVdpau -I/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli
/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/common/ADM_videoCodec/src/../include  -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing   -o CMakeFiles/ADM_videocodec6.dir/ADM_ffmpeg_vdpau.cpp.o -c 
/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/common/ADM_videoCodec/src/ADM_ffmpeg_vdpau.cpp 
In file included from /usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/avidemux_2.7.1/avidemux/common/ADM_videoCodec/src/ADM_ffmpeg_vdpau.cpp:29: 
In file included from /usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/libavcodec/avcodec.h:31: 
In file included from /usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/libavutil/samplefmt.h:24: 
In file included from /usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/libavutil/avutil.h:303: 
/usr/local/include/avidemux/2.7/libavutil/common.h:205:28: error: use of undeclared identifier 'UINT64_C' 
   if ((a+0x80000000u) & ~UINT64_C(0xFFFFFFFF)) return (int32_t)((a>>63) ^ 0x7FFFFFFF); 
                          ^ 
1 error generated.
gmake[3]: *** [common/ADM_videoCodec/src/CMakeFiles/ADM_videocodec6.dir/build.make:92: common/ADM_videoCodec/src/CMakeFiles/ADM_videocodec6.dir/ADM_ffmpeg_vdpau.cpp.o] Error 1 
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/.build' 
gmake[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/Makefile2:964: common/ADM_videoCodec/src/CMakeFiles/ADM_videocodec6.dir/all] Error 2 
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/.build' 
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:133: all] Error 2 
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli/work/.build' 
*** Error code 1 
Stop. 
make: stopped in /usr/ports/test/avidemux/avidemux-cli


----------



## acheron (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for testing. I only tried on current, will try to fix it next week.


----------

